# Yummy Vietnamese Coffee!



## Trung Dong Coffee (Oct 6, 2010)

Trung Dông Coffee Co. is open for business! We sell Trung Nguyen gourmet Vietnamese coffee: fair-trade, sustainably produced, and absolutely delicious! At more affordable prices than you can get anywhere else.

Come and visit us at:

http://www.trungdongcoffee.com/

Browse our products, read about Vietnamese coffee, or just let us know what you think.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Robusta rich coffee is not commonly found in the UK. Would you be prepared to send samples for forum members to review?


----------



## Trung Dong Coffee (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks Glenn! Of course, I'd be happy to. The lack of Robusta in the UK was part of the reason for me starting up this enterprise: Trung Nguyen #1 is the best pure Robusta I have ever tried, and Trung Nguyen also make delicious blends with other varietals. Please just let me know where to send the samples to.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow I'd be seriously interested in trying this coffee! The 100% Robusta one sounds scary though!!!

Lee


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Brilliant - thanks - inbox now cleared and PM sent


----------



## Trung Dong Coffee (Oct 6, 2010)

I've sent samples of all three of the Robusta blends to Glenn. I'm happy to send more out if there is someone who wants to try it and won't be able to get some from him. All I ask is that you spread the word if you like it! Just PM me, or contact me through the website and say you're a member of this forum.


----------



## Trung Dong Coffee (Oct 6, 2010)

[This is mainly a reply to liquidmonkey, who sent me PM enquiring whether Trung Nguyen coffees are available as beans (I don't have enough posts to be able to send PM's!)]:

Our coffees are currently only available pre-ground. This is partly because many are blends, and as the beans of the different coffee species are of different sizes and weights, it would be difficult to standardise the ratios otherwise. Some of the pure single-bean coffees are sold by Trung Nguyen in bean form, and his is one of the many things we plan to start selling as soon as the business gets more well-established.

There should not be any loss of quality as long as the grounds are kept well-sealed: Trung Nguyen coffee is packaged immediately after roasting, while it is still warm and giving off carbon dioxide. The packaging has a one-way vent, so the gas produces an anaerobic environment, and the grounds are always kept as fresh as possible.

The only possibly adverse effect of the pre-grinding is that the coffee is not suitable for espressos, although this can be got around by simply grinding it more finely.

I hope this answers your question...please let me know what you think of the coffee!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1 more post and your PM's will activate









LiquidMonkey - PM me your address as I have some samples to send out for review


----------

